# Northcreek D25-06 large format tweet tech info



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I bought a pair last year? to run in the dash of my '94 Grand Voyager and after having the Peerless RDC2k tweets in the same spot, it's amazing what difference there is....these Northcreek tweets have never sounded harsh, sibilant and play pretty low...

I don't remember off hand where they're crossed...somewhere between 2k and 2500 I believe....For only $18 each, they were more than a steal and that was regular price until they discontinued them this year.

Anyway, for those that have them, I figured I'd post the spec sheets that came with them for analysis by any who care....


































Jeremy


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

If those pics take up too much space, I can just link them to the photobucket account...just let me know...


Jeremy


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

didnt they go out of business?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Still there, but no more DIY parts.


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

BUT, I heard you can still order replacement parts, which could include an entire tweeter (maybe)


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I just might hit them up and see if that can be done.....it would be worth having a backup set.... 

I won't be able to do it till next week though, I'm fixing to start laying some tile floors...


Jeremy


----------



## artnet (Jul 15, 2007)

i like this pair of tweeter as well, i used to match it with AD W60.
i cross the tweet at 2.5khz 12db slope. with only [email protected] amp.

Now i got myself a pair of D28... tested it for about half an hour.
it goes even lower than the D25... pretty cool. this pair is on
sale too.. cheaper than it used to be.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Where/when did you get them from and for how much? How's the top end? Does it have as much or better extension? I'm looking for even better off axis response and a little more 'sparkle'? up top...

Thanks

Jeremy


----------



## artnet (Jul 15, 2007)

hi Jeremy,

i couldn't tell you wht u wanted to know.. i'm just a beginner.
i tried D25 and like it very much, therefore i would like to try
out the D28. my fren said it is even better than the D25.

i haven't hook my D28 on yet. I just tried it for half an hour.
i think should be able to finish up my installation this weekend.

i order directly from Northcreek. US$139.


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

A buddy of mine built some of the North Creek speakers using the D28's. They sound fantastic - supposedly usher built clones of one of the large format ScanSpeaks (6600?)

I know the D28's sound phenomenal for the money, I would like to compare them to my Peerless HDS tweeters although I am pretty sure my HDS's would pale compared to the D28


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

These are notoriously dark sounding tweeters. Top end is quite rolled off in my experience.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

The D28s??


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

d25's... the d28's are quite good in that respect in my experience.


----------



## TurboFC3S (Oct 23, 2006)

http://www.northcreekmusic.com/Drivers/NorthD25.pdf










Doesn't look rolled off?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

You have to look at the off-axis response as well. There are a number of tweeters such as Scan 9500, Seas Millenium, etc. with ruler flat on-axis response but still sound dull (to my ears) up top.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I guess mine don't sound that way since I'm running them in the dash and one is almost directly in front of me (about 4-6in to the left)....That would be a huge jump for me though to get the D28s considering I only invested $36 in the D25s

Jeremy


----------



## TurboFC3S (Oct 23, 2006)

npdang said:


> You have to look at the off-axis response as well. There are a number of tweeters such as Scan 9500, Seas Millenium, etc. with ruler flat on-axis response but still sound dull (to my ears) up top.


I know, power response plays a huge role in perceived response. But the North D28 uses a 25mm dome, and measures great off-axis as well ... the ones that roll off on top are usually the 28-29mm domes. 

I was just surprised to hear anyone refer to it as rolled-off, the Scan 9500 I can see though


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Put it next to a pair of Supreme's, 7100's, Hiquphons, or LPG's and it's quite noticeable. 

IIRC, when they designed the d25 they were to be a replacement for the Scan 9500? With the d28 being a replacement for the revelators they were using at the time. Although I've never owned either tweeter, I had two good friends who did and have listened to both quite extensively and I much prefer the d28 for it's top end air over the d25.


----------



## TurboFC3S (Oct 23, 2006)

npdang said:


> Put it next to a pair of Supreme's, 7100's, Hiquphons, or LPG's and it's quite noticeable.
> 
> IIRC, when they designed the d25 they were to be a replacement for the Scan 9500? With the d28 being a replacement for the revelators they were using at the time. Although I've never owned either tweeter, I had two good friends who did and have listened to both quite extensively and I much prefer the d28 for it's top end air over the d25.


Well, we are talking about a $16/each tweeter here vs. all the others anywhere from 5-10x as much, that's a pretty silly comparison to make ... so is comparing to 3/4" domes  

I only said something in the first place because the D25 is the best sub $30/each tweeter I've ever used or heard.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I believe he mentioned the comparison because of their relationship to the 9500s...according to the site, the D25s were 90% (or 95%) of the Scans but for pennies on the dollar...

And I love them as well, though I would like a tad more top end...

I may have to check on shipping/total price for a pair of D28s...$139 huh...?


Jeremy


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm not trying to compare tweeters in terms of price, performance, nor value... only that to *my ears* the d25's are rather dark sounding similar to the 9500 Scans, and if you are used to any of the above mentioned tweeters it may not be the preferred choice. This was in answer to Jeremy's question, not a knock on the tweeter as for $16 it's clearly an exceptional value.

Niceguy - If you can swing a crossover point at 2.5-3khz, I think the Hiqupons owi (owii runs a tad hot) would give you what you need in terms of air. If you need something that can cross lower, I'd suggest the Morel mdt-33, Supreme, or even the Scan 6600 if it's within your budget. A cheaper option might even be the LPG's, if you can cross above 3khz.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions....

I wonder whether in view of the (increasing) similar price of the LPGs, I wonder if the Seas Neos would be a better choice or do they lack a nice top end (nice sparkle, etc)?

I'm even thinking also about the HDS tweets as well....I'm also starting to feel in some types of music, the Silverflute wool cones sound a tad muddy overall..Anyone agree??

I'm sure part of my issue is the dash mounting....I have no reflection issues but the passenger side firing straight up seems to limit it's overall sound (esp in a minivan)...Problem is my driver side A pillar is not more than 6 inches to my left and doesn't have the room for me to angle the tweet toward me at all....

Thanks

Jeremy


----------

